# Lopi 380/440 question



## Redbear86 (Dec 15, 2011)

I picked up a lopi 380-440, it looks  like an endeavor but This must be an older model, I dont see any bypass damper, or any damper, I assume its not quite as efficient as the endeavor anyone have a manual or know about how efficient they are?


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 20, 2011)

The old girl sitting here has front and rear (N-S) air controls. Firebrick baffle, but no damper or bypass. Highly recommend installing a flippy-damper in the flu. Then it seems to work quite effectively. In fact, I "drive" the stove with the damper only once the thing is rocking and my air controls are set. Awesomely overbuilt stove.


----------



## Redbear86 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I'd love to hear from an old lopi dealer, do you notice your glass getting dirty very often? Have you ever noticed a secondary burn?


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's a thread on the 380 that may be helpful:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/71568/


----------



## Redbear86 (Dec 20, 2011)

I did notice that thread when i did my initial search for info. Mine is a model older, no bypass/damper in it. It has one air tube in it but i think its mainly an air wash for the glass door- i wonder if the air was provides any secondary burn? I have a VC Acclaim ll also, which i know runs fairly efficient, but i do like the endeavors log capacity and ease of use more. Sooo, i was wondering if the VC is terribly more efficient or not- kinda splitting hairs i know. I can sell either one and come out way ahead- main reason i bought them!

 PS- would a damper in the pipe allow me to get enough pressure to get a secondary burn?


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 21, 2011)

The glass stays fairly clean with appropriate firebox temperatures and dry wood. The only time it gets much buildup on the glass is when the occasional less-than-dry piece finds its way into the stove.

I get excellent secondary burns when I close the damper in the pipe which is installed about two feet above the stove. I also stumbled upon some all purpose cleaner that wipes the glass absolutely clean without any scrubbing at all. I suppose I actually clean the glass every week or two.

I have owned a number of stoves over the years, and this old Lopi ranks right up there in my opinion. I also find the thing excellent for cooking. The step top design gives you two different temperatures for this, and adding a trivet under your pan allows for a third and lower temperature range.


----------



## Redbear86 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for the info Buffoon! Yea that was my only concern weather or not I could get a secondary burn outta of it, looks like i'll be hooking her up this summer, probably sell my resolute acclaim II- I got that 380/440 for $100 so i'll definitely get my money out of it. My 97 has a 460 in it too, will pass anything but a gas station


----------



## postal302 (Dec 21, 2011)

for a manual look here:

http://www.lopistoves.com/Manuals/wood.aspx

I'm searching for information on my 380 as well and came across this.


----------



## Redbear86 (Dec 22, 2011)

yea i found that too- it doesn't say anything about operation or efficiencey


----------

